# ASus Rampage & the Audio connector fron the case?¿?¿!!!!



## T1m (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi lads,

Just build my first system with the following specs:

ASus Rampage Formula
Q9450
XFX 9800GTX
4Gb Corsair pc-8500
650W corsair PSU
Antec 900 CAse
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

Now, the case has audio,usb and firewire connectors at the front. I managed to connect the usb and fire... without any problems but i was not sure where to connect the audio one. it has two plugs... i says hd audio and the other ac97. The board came with a supream FX2 soundcard but i read in some forums that ppl tried connecting it to the soundcard and it fried their board. so obviously i am a little bit scared....
Therefore, my question is if someone has managd to connect it without breaking their components....
UR help would be appriciated...

Cheers


----------



## cohen (Sep 8, 2008)

Check the motherboard manual, that is where they are located in what goes where.


----------



## scooter (Sep 8, 2008)

The Supreme fx that comes with our board just plugs into the mobo.

and then you plug the hd harness into the mobo. The ac97 stays loose in mine.

I can't show you the picture of where the hd harness plugs in mine because its blocked by my gpu's and wi-fi but just look in the manual and it'll show u. the location on the left side on mobo...near bottom.


----------



## T1m (Sep 8, 2008)

cool, cheers... I will have another look... cuz when i looked through the manual i couldnt find it.... but ill check it out...

thanks


----------



## T1m (Sep 20, 2008)

scooter said:


> The Supreme fx that comes with our board just plugs into the mobo.
> 
> and then you plug the hd harness into the mobo. The ac97 stays loose in mine.
> 
> I can't show you the picture of where the hd harness plugs in mine because its blocked by my gpu's and wi-fi but just look in the manual and it'll show u. the location on the left side on mobo...near bottom.



hey, thanks for ur help...
is it the one marked adh in the handbook?
cheers


----------



## scooter (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry....I dont have my manual here.


----------



## Jerrick (Sep 21, 2008)

Your motherboard should have an audio header that it will plug into.

Leave the AC97 hanging, and only use the HD.

It looks like the adh, which is right by the reset and usb headers. Id look up the manual online first, just to make sure. ASUS should have it in a pdf.


----------



## T1m (Oct 11, 2008)

hi, 
sorry for the late reply... I managed to get in contact with the customer service.
The HD Audio connector for the front panel connects to the supreme fx2 sound card. There is two connectors one for HD Audio and one for AC 97. Only one connection is required and the correct one has to b enabled in the bios... All works great now...
Good luck
Tim


----------



## Mokbol (Oct 14, 2008)

*irewire connectors*

irewire connectors at the front. I managed to connect the usb and fire... without any problems but i was not sure where to connect the audio one. it has two plugs... i says hd audio and the other ac97. The board came with a supream FX2 soundcard but i read in some forums that ppl tried connecting it to the soundcard and it fried their board. so obviously i am a little bit scared.


----------

